# kinem out of town



## kinem (Apr 19, 2007)

I will be going out of town (to NYC to see family) Weds. 4/19 and will return Mon. 4/23.  I probably won't have internet access during that time.


----------



## kinem (May 25, 2007)

I will be out of town Fri 5/25/07 through Tues 5/29, and will have no internet access or limited access.


----------



## kinem (Sep 19, 2007)

I will be out of town until 9/25 and expect not to have internet access.


----------



## kinem (Nov 13, 2007)

I will be out of town from Thurs 11/15 until returning Mon 11/19, and will have limited or no internet access.


----------



## kinem (May 22, 2008)

I will be out of town Thurs 5/22 until Sun 5/25.

DMs for the games I'm in can act for my PCs as needed.


----------



## kinem (Jun 17, 2008)

I'll be out of town and offline Weds. 6/18 - Mon. 6/23.


----------



## kinem (Apr 1, 2009)

I'll be out of town and offline Fri. 4/3 - Sun. 4/5.


----------



## kinem (May 11, 2009)

I'll be out of town and offline Weds. 5/13 - Sun. 5/17.


----------



## kinem (May 30, 2009)

I'll be out of town and offline Sun. 5/31 - Tues. 6/2.


----------



## kinem (Jul 6, 2009)

I'll be out of town and offline Weds. 7/8 - Mon. 7/13.

(Going to TAM in Vegas.)


----------



## kinem (Aug 19, 2009)

I'll be out of town and offline Thurs. 8/20 - Sun. 8/23.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 19, 2009)

Have fun!


----------



## Rhun (Aug 19, 2009)

kinem said:


> I'll be out of town and offline Thurs. 8/20 - Sun. 8/23.





Have a great weekend!


----------



## kinem (Nov 25, 2009)

I'll be out of town (visiting a friend for T-day) from 11/26-11/29.  This time, I think I will have some internet access, but probably somewhat limited.  DMs can step in if my PCs need to act.


----------



## kinem (Sep 22, 2010)

I'll be out of town and with limited internet access from Weds. (9/22/10) eve until Sunday.


----------



## kinem (Nov 23, 2010)

I'll be out of town and without internet access Weds 11/24/10 - Sat.


----------



## kinem (Apr 29, 2011)

I'll be out of town Fri. 4/29/11 'till Tues.


----------



## kinem (Sep 11, 2011)

I will be on vacation from Tues 9/13 through Sun 9/25. I might have internet access Tues & Weds but after that not until I return.


----------



## kinem (Mar 15, 2012)

I will be out of town and (mostly) off line Fri 3/16-Tues 3/20 and also out of town and offline Fri 3/23-Sun 3/25.


----------



## kinem (Aug 22, 2012)

I'll be away Thurs 8/23/12 - Sun 8/26.


----------



## kinem (Oct 11, 2012)

I'll be out of town and offline Fri. 10/12 - Sun. 10/14.


----------



## renau1g (Oct 12, 2012)

Quick fyi kinem - i'll be out of town until Thursday next week


----------



## kinem (Mar 11, 2014)

I will be AFK March 14-18 and March 30-April 6.


----------

